# Pro Snowboarder Lauren Abraham Live!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Reading some of her previous comments really made me scratch my head.


> I have stepped it up to a whole other level... I'm trying to alkaline and pH my body right now. I've recently discovered that if your body's acidic and if your pH is off, you're going to have a hard time keeping your weight where you want it and keeping yourself in a healthy state, mentally and physically.


I don't know what that even means. I can tell you that having a blood alkalemia or acidemia is a super bad idea, along the lines with stepping in front of a train, and spray-on hair foam.

As long as she isn't trying to sell something, it should be an interesting interview.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

this is spam

but it has POTENTIAL!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Watch it with the SPAM. If the dinosaurs get a whiff, they'll kill Jesus. You wouldn't want that to happen, would you?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Flick, you need torstein in that pic to keep it relevant


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

markee said:


> Flick, you need torstein in that pic to keep it relevant


jesus shreds.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Best thread thievery ever.


----------

